# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle  Gsmfinder pc ver 2.3.0(Zte 32 models added

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Gsm Finder  PC Ver 2.3.0 (Zte 32 Models Added ) Free*   
 Code:  

```
ded in ZTE Code Calculator 34 Models in CodeTool:  SFR 261 SFR 552 SFR Starnaute  Telstra Smart Touch T3020 TMN 1200 TMN 1210 ZTE 547 ZTE 551 ZTE 811 ZTE E810 ZTE Megafon CP09 ZTE P729B ZTE Raise  ZTE ****** ZTE StarAddict ZTE Startext ZTE V170 Austria ZTE V9 Tablet  ZTE Xiang Coral 255 Coral 550 Coral 555 Coral 725 Coral 850 Orange Nalongo SFR Msg Edition 251 Viettel V6202 Vodafone 541 ZTE A261+ ZTE R221 ZTE R225 ZTE S202 ZTE X930 ZTE Zest
```

   
code *tool:*  Offline code calculator; ZTE : 31 models supported          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Huawei modem: 39 models supported  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Alcatel: 32 models                 -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  *Online code calculator;* Alcatel: 295 models with 31000+PIDS-(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) Zte :73 models                     -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) Huawei:110 models                  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) New Amoi:2 models                      -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) BIOS Series:16 series              -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  *=========================================================* *Finder tool:*  IC compatibility: 13 types        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Lcd compatibility : 830 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) cables compatibility: 2038 types  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Battery compatibility: 1196 types -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) ASIC compatibility: 112 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Flex compatibility: 629 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) TACFAC brand & model: 26921       -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Help codes                        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) *============================================================* *Berry tool:*  unlock by mep :254 mep supported  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) unlock by prd :8475 prd supported -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) Readinfo                          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Factory setting reset             -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) Engineering screen code calculator-(PC/DONGLE-no credits)            *============================================================* *Nk tool:*      Read BCM Unique ID             - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) DCT4 IMEI RPL                  - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair          - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)     SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) Unlock RSA  DCT4++             - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) SL1,Sl2 NCK CALC               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  SL3 NCK Calculator             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)        Send NCK KEYB by F-bus & USB   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  Send NCK F-bus by F-bus & USB  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Code calcuation DCT4           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Write SL rpl DCT4++            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   Reset counter BB5(rapido)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Read Ask                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Write rpl                      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)      Read/write PM DCT4+/BB5/DCT4   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)        Reset security code BB5/DCT4+  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Read security code  BB5        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) factory reset       BB5        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Generate mastercode DCT4       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Scan & chk DCT4/DCT4+/BB5/     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)                  Reset counter BB5(rapido)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) *============================================================ *  *Cdma tool:*  LG:11models Createunlock file  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ZTE:1 model Spunlock           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) Readinfo           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  *============================================================* *Support tool :*   Login for flashfiles  Login for Credits Distributer and Resseller list  *============================================================* *Credits& activations :*   Tab where user can see the status of activations and help      *============================================================* *Supported interface :*   UFS(beta) ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE  * Gsm Finder Dongle Ready -> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download  Link** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * Official Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Official Forum:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Gsm-extreme 100.1597028*

----------

